# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  كتاب باللغة العربيه عن التحليل الاساسي.  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Malcom X

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كتاب قيم باللغة العربيه لمن أراد أن يتضلع و يتعمق في التحليل الاساسي.
الكتاب عباره عن سلسلة حلقات إقتصادية للأستاذ طارق مراد
والذي نشره الأستاذ رمضان غنيم في سلسلة حلقات إقتصادية.
تم تجميعه من قبل الاخ أبو خالد،
أرجو الدعاء لهم جميعا.
تحياتي.*  :Eh S(7):   http://www.4shared.com/file/YTOsM7ZW..._________.html

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

*جزاك الله خيرا وجزاهم  ..*

----------


## Malcom X

> *جزاك الله خيرا وجزاهم  ..*

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## رانيا وجدي

جزاء الله خيرا

----------


## Abuhameela

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ismat

*بارك الله فيك
في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا ان شاء الله*

----------


## samerml22

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حسين الصائغ

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Malcom X

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## Mo3Ty

*بارك الله فيك فعلا كنت محتاج اتعمق اكثر فى التحليل الاساسي
حنزله واقراه فى اجازة السوق باذن الله*

----------


## Malcom X

> *بارك الله فيك فعلا كنت محتاج اتعمق اكثر فى التحليل الاساسي
> حنزله واقراه فى اجازة السوق باذن الله*

 بالتوفيق أخي

----------


## bashar o

*مشكور يا غالي 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير*

----------


## Malcom X

> *مشكور يا غالي 
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير*

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mahmoud1990

يعطيك العافية

----------


## samir41

بارك الله فيكم
شي جميل

----------


## Slice

للاسف تم انتهاء الرابط

----------


## MOF

> للاسف تم انتهاء الرابط

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95068-5.html

----------


## Slice

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/t95068-5.html

 شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل

----------


## asmaamahmoud

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## khaled pal

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## dilayadil

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## abunawaf9

جزاك الله خير

----------


## 555qweasdzxc

عادة، جميع الدروس باللغة الإنجليزية والعثور على واحد باللغة العربية هنا هو أمر رائع، شكرا لك!

----------


## usamaelshamy

الرابط غير صحيح

----------


## حسين2

يوجد مشكله بالرابط

----------


## alfaf

https://setur.fo/fileadmin/user_uplo...turZ/IPSUR.pdf 
معذره لم استطيع فتح موضوع

----------


## omarhossam

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## islam10

جزاك الله خير

----------


## mesmes

جزاء الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## علي_الموسوي

جزاء الله خيرا

----------


## Romario

> جزاء الله خيرا

 أرجوا تعديل هذه الكلمة
كلمة ( جزاء ) لا تساوي ( جزاك ) ويوجد فرق كبير في المعنى
أرجوا تعديلها لأنه يأتي بعدها لفظ الجلالة ( الله ) جل جلاله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## da123451

جزاك الله خير.  سنقرأ لنتعلم

----------


## da123451

بارك الله فيك  وجعلها الله في موازين حسانتك

----------


## AdelElsayed

هل من الممكن تجديد اللينك , مشكور مقددما

----------


## fady_fahim

:015:

----------

